# Fun Show-Gymkhana...on july 27th



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

So Ive taken dude to two barrel competitions before but we did horrible because there were over 150 horses and it just turned out to be over stressful. But that was like 3 years ago. Well im ready to try again. Im taking Dude to a gymkhana show on the 27th of this month. Im really nervous!! I dont know what to expect. What do you do when you get there? Any advice? It starts at 9 am. I will post the class list tomorrow when i get a chance but any advice or tips on shows would be greatly appreciated. I still have to practice at our barn. If this all goes well, my moms actually considering letting me start entering more shows which would be awesome.Thanx


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

you'll need to be sure to register/ check-in when you get there. Some shows require you to leave an open check, others let you pay ahead of time. you'll also have to show your coggins test at check-in. get a couple of class lists for yourself so you can remember what classes you're in 

Also, arrive early. By an hour or more. That will give you enough time to get there, get settled in, get your horse settled in, check in, ride, etc. etc. 

i hope you have a blast! the local shows are always so much fun (and so much more stress free!)

PS - don't forget things like 2 buckets (one for water and one for sponging off your horse), hay, manure fork, fans and extension cords, etc. etc. 


sorry for the scattered thoughts...really tired, should be sleeping :shock:


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

My horse has never had a coggins shot. When we went to the barrel comp., they werent required to have a coggins. Are you sure that this is required everywhere? So do i need to0 get a shot record? Thanks so much


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> My horse has never had a coggins shot. When we went to the barrel comp., they werent required to have a coggins. Are you sure that this is required everywhere? So do i need to0 get a shot record? Thanks so much


Some places check for coggins and you can get into a heap
of trouble sometimes when you don't have the papers on you...


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

I dont think anyone at our barn has it and i dont even know if its required down here. How do i find out if its required? So you just register when you get to the show?


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I honestly don't know about them where you are located,
though I would do a online search or ask around about them
where you live.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

awesome...thanx!!! Im really excited. This could be a good oppurtunity for us.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> awesome...thanx!!! Im really excited. This could be a good oppurtunity for us.


Your Welcome! Hope You Have Fun!


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

ok so heres what im doing...just a fun show.
Classes:
1- single barrel
2- clover barrel
3- bow tie(i have no idea what this is...anyone else know?)
4- Ring toss(im assuming this is putting the hula hoop around the barrel...??)
5- Ball Race(Is this where you put the golf ball in the cone??)
6- Keyhole
7- Fox and Hound(Never heard of it and dont know what it is)

And then my little sis is going to do a couple leadline classes.

Also my horse keeps throwing shoes. His feet crack so easily. I would love to take his shoes off but hes always had them and i dont want him to be sore all the time. And shoes are so expensive. Any advice?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Coggins papers are documents that you get from your vet after they test for Coggins (they draw some blood, send it to the lab, etc). They will either come out positive or negative. If they come out positive, they will be basically barred from any place that allows any horses to come in! (trail rides, shows, auctions, crossing state lines, etc) as it is a highly contagious disease. Fortunately I I believe it's pretty rare, but almost all places (esp shows) will ask for one. So you just need to prove that they're negative and bring your papers with you. (some shows will ask you to mail in a copy with your entries, some shows will ask to see it when you check in, some shows will require one but never ask about it  ) This SHOULD be taken annually with your shots. I'd ask your vet and get one drawn if you haven't already. Almost all places will require a negative coggins. And depending on the lab it just takes a day or two and costs about $25.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd ask your BO or trainer about it. All the horses at our barn get one drawn annually and the papers are sent directly to our office where we keep it in a notebook (That goes with us to all the shows). Most of the clients at our barn have never seen their coggins.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Fox & hound is fun!!!! its where you do the barrel patten but you do it with another person or friend you sign up with so one does the pattern and the other one follows


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Well there's no way im gonna be able to get the vet out before then. I mean its just a fun show so i guess ill just see if they ask and if they do then i guess im screwed.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

ok so i just found out hat coggins isn't required in cali unless crossing state lines...so anymore advice as to how to prepare for the show or tips for the day of the show?


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

ok so the show is this sunday...we've never even done keyhole and we're doing that on sunday. What do i need to do to prepare or on the day of the show? Any papers that i need to bring?


----------

